# Ridged 200 power vise



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Motor runs but does not turn. need to get to gear box. How does shaft come apart? so I can split the case. or is there a web sit that can help?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Motor runs but does not turn. need to get to gear box. How does shaft come apart? so I can split the case. or is there a web sit that can help?


 'Wander nevr cease' is back!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> 'Wander nevr cease' is back!


I thought it was "wanders will naver ceast" or something like that :laughing:


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you. for your help.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You need a drive belt but good luck finding one.

I still have my 200 on a shelf because I can't find caps for the brushes. May still have the parts breakdown in my office. I'll check tomorrow.

The 200 is (was) a great machine.


----------



## PuttyTruck (Apr 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> 'Wander nevr cease' is back!


Man, what is your problem? You lurk on the Internet waiting to be cruel?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PuttyTruck said:


> Man, what is your problem? You lurk on the Internet waiting to be cruel?


We have problems with those that don't post a full proper intro... and you're one of them so far...


----------



## PuttyTruck (Apr 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> We have problems with those that don't post a full proper intro... and you're one of them so far...


I really don't want to be your victim, so I decline membership.

You do know that this site is a fly speck? 25 plumbers online and ther are millions of plumbers. My involvement with this site ends with my post to you.

Hey, I fought to keep the US safe enough to be bullied by the likes of you....Not!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PuttyTruck said:


> I really don't want to be your victim, so I decline membership.
> 
> You do know that this site is a fly speck? 25 plumbers online and ther are millions of plumbers. My involvement with this site ends with my post to you.
> 
> Hey, I fought to keep the US safe enough to be bullied by the likes of you....Not!


I thank you for your service.... but you decline membership here because you don't want to follow the intro request??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Motor runs but does not turn. need to get to gear box. How does shaft come apart? so I can split the case. or is there a web sit that can help?


 







Contact www.Ridgid.com they may be able to help. They recently sent me the owner's manual for a 535 pipe threader machine.

I sent them the serial number of my 535. They responded by telling me that my machine was made in early 1970 and they included the owner's manual.


----------

